# Can you see the dogs?



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

ya wont see no dawgs here, the dawgs live on archery-forum.com down in the great southland. :shade:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

you think your funny don't you... lol


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

I cant see pups there anywhere either.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Uh oh. The dogs were the first thing I saw!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Uh oh. The dogs were the first thing I saw!!


_GASP_, Click are you feeling ok??  

Or are you getting the other stuff out of the way before moving on to more important matters


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> _GASP_, Click are you feeling ok??
> 
> Or are you getting the other stuff out of the way before moving on to more important matters


Yep, I'm feeling just fine, Christa. First of all, dogs are great. Secondly, my taste in men in distinctively different.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> I cant see pups there anywhere either.



I thought you ladies would enjoy that little eye test.

   Don't know about dogs but I saw a few six packs. About a case and a half worth.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a story to tell. LOL

I manage commercial properties...............I was having problems with my fire alarm system in the office building that I am in. I had the fire department show up about three times in one week due to false alarms.

The third time, I had about three of my tenants accuse me of setting off the alarms only because I have to follow the firemen around the building!!

LMAO....................Me??? Not me.


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

you funny ladies!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> I thought you ladies would enjoy that little eye test.
> 
> Don't know about dogs but I saw a few six packs. About a case and a half worth.


If your beloved owned a brewery you couldn't get any closer to heaven, Tammy!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Dogs and beer, can it get any better? Probably, just get rid of the firefighters :wink:


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

You sure fooled me with your text. 

Tell the truth now. Were you following the firemen or chasing'em?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, my god....I mean dog.

Just hand them a couple bows and I am a happy camper.

Seriously, although I nicely cut man is pleasant to the eye.....the real thing is always so much more attractive. Guys drool over centerfolds and we like something that looks a little more boy next door. Of course, if you get to touch something that looks like that you may forget the boy next door. LOL!! :smile:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I tried to get six pack abs once . . . I must've over-done it though. I seem to have wound up with a quarter-keg. :sad: 

BTW, I saw the two dalmations in .7 seconds. The one on the left has 108 spots the on the right 99. Was there something else in the picture? :wink:


----------



## RicknKansas (Jul 2, 2005)

This brings up an interesting question:
Which is preferable:
6 pack ABS
Or a 6 figure income with 12 pack ABS
Only for Fun;

Rick


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

We were right in the middle of one of our training sessions and they show up with all these cameras........no respect :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

They're prolly old enough to be my daddy  But I still think WooWoo!


----------



## THE FISH (Jun 26, 2005)

RicknKansas said:


> This brings up an interesting question:
> Which is preferable:
> 6 pack ABS
> Or a 6 figure income with 12 pack ABS
> ...



Or how about a high 5 figure income and a quarter barrel.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

The same thought still runs through my mind. WOO  WOO!


----------



## Droptine8 (Oct 1, 2003)

I used to have a six pack,nice looks,and ,well then came marrage,kids,,,good by to takeing care one self :sad: 
It's hard enough to find time to shoot my bow,let alone work out.
Still keeping the body fat % low,but the tone and hair are slowly going.
Just remember,all you young,good looking ones,,,your going to get there 
before you know it


----------



## 62bmw (Jul 3, 2005)

Drop tine you've got that right . In my head it was just last year or so I was doing one arm push ups :shade: 

Yesterday my 7 yr old was showing me how he climbs across the monkey bars , well I can do that .. Doh !! must have hit a high gravity spot , didn't last 2 rungs . 

I think I just stick work and big boys toys :wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Droptine8 said:


> I used to have a six pack,nice looks,and ,well then came marrage,kids,,,good by to takeing care one self :sad:
> It's hard enough to find time to shoot my bow,let alone work out.
> Still keeping the body fat % low,but the tone and hair are slowly going.
> Just remember,all you young,good looking ones,,,your going to get there
> before you know it


Lord aint that the truth!!!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> We were right in the middle of one of our training sessions and they show up with all these cameras........no respect :tongue: :teeth:



Pleaassee!
Too funny!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

RicknKansas said:


> This brings up an interesting question:
> Which is preferable:
> 6 pack ABS
> Or a 6 figure income with 12 pack ABS
> ...



Neither. A lean, well built, (not crazy muscles or cut) man with suitable income. Or one that is awesome to look at, great at other things, willing to take care of EVERYTHING around the house...no income other than to support his hobbies.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> A lean, well built, (not crazy muscles or cut) man with suitable income. Or one that is awesome to look at, great at other things, willing to take care of EVERYTHING around the house...no income other than to support his hobbies.


That'd be me :shade:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> That'd be me :shade:


Too bad there aren't more of you to go around.


----------



## Droptine8 (Oct 1, 2003)

DANG,,dd,,just do the things around the house,and make your OWN fun money,,you have GOT to be pulling my leg.Your a woman ?,female ??..How on earth could you be happy with a man like that ??????????? 
You know,I think every woman starts out with an "idea" like yours,but after a while,,good looks and good house keeping just don't cut it.
SHOW ME THE MONEY :shade:


----------



## imanut2 (Jul 18, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> ...BTW, I saw the two dalmations in .7 seconds. The one on the left has 108 spots the on the right 99. Was there something else in the picture? :wink:


You mean you didn't notice that there were. . 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....seven helmets and a gas powered saw? What I found funny is that there were only seven helmets for eight guys....I just imagine two of them fighting over that last helmet while H4E's office building burns to the ground


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Droptine8 said:


> DANG,,dd,,just do the things around the house,and make your OWN fun money,,you have GOT to be pulling my leg.Your a woman ?,female ??..How on earth could you be happy with a man like that ???????????
> You know,I think every woman starts out with an "idea" like yours,but after a while,,good looks and good house keeping just don't cut it.
> SHOW ME THE MONEY :shade:



Please don't group me with other "females". Not all women are about money. I make enough to pay for a nice home on 2 acres in a very high end community. I have a newer vehicle and a few things. I don't have all kinds of fancy jewelry. I don't care about that stuff. I buy stuff for myself when I can. I am more then happy to take a weeks vacation in the summer and hop from creek to creek fishing rather than going to the beach. When I say everything....I mean everything. I ain't cooking, cleaning, doing laundry, nothing. but it better be done to my standards. Money isn't everything. I would be more than happy with a good looking guy that took care of me. I have never been in a relationship where the man worked and I just stayed home, so I guess I have never gotten to experience living soley off of someone else. If that happened I aint saying I would pass it up, but I sure as heck ain't looking for it.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

imanut2 said:


> seven helmets and a gas powered saw? What I found funny is that there were only seven helmets for eight guys....I just imagine two of them fighting over that last helmet while H4E's office building burns to the ground


I did notice a couple big sticks.....I mean axes.....LOL :mg:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Please don't group me with other "females". Not all women are about money. I make enough to pay for a nice home on 2 acres in a very high end community. I have a newer vehicle and a few things. I don't have all kinds of fancy jewelry. I don't care about that stuff. I buy stuff for myself when I can. I am more then happy to take a weeks vacation in the summer and hop from creek to creek fishing rather than going to the beach. When I say everything....I mean everything. I ain't cooking, cleaning, doing laundry, nothing. but it better be done to my standards. Money isn't everything. I would be more than happy with a good looking guy that took care of me. I have never been in a relationship where the man worked and I just stayed home, so I guess I have never gotten to experience living soley off of someone else. If that happened I aint saying I would pass it up, but I sure as heck ain't looking for it.


I should clarify. My boyfriend helps me out around the house, with the bills, and buys me stuff that he thinks I need. All of which is very appreciated. Sometimes quite unexpected. I am not used to having things bought for me, so I rarely know how to say thank you when he buys something for me. I sure wouldn't let someone mooch off me, but I don't have to be bought things or have a guy with a 3 digit income to be happy. A little love and someone to have a good time with are much more important. Plus if I get bored, just go to AT to look at firemen that are half dressed. LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Please don't group me with other "females". Not all women are about money. I make enough to pay for a nice home on 2 acres in a very high end community. I have a newer vehicle and a few things. I don't have all kinds of fancy jewelry. I don't care about that stuff. I buy stuff for myself when I can. I am more then happy to take a weeks vacation in the summer and hop from creek to creek fishing rather than going to the beach. When I say everything....I mean everything. I ain't cooking, cleaning, doing laundry, nothing. but it better be done to my standards. Money isn't everything. I would be more than happy with a good looking guy that took care of me.


Amen to that........need more women like you !


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Amen to that........need more women like you !


Grass is always greener until you get there and find the goats beat you to it. 

I am no better then many other woman out there. We all have our good points and bad points. I have plenty of "opportunities for improvement".


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Dea,

Dea


> Please don't group me with other "females". Not all women are about money. I make enough to pay for a nice home on 2 acres in a very high end community. I have a newer vehicle and a few things. I don't have all kinds of fancy jewelry. I don't care about that stuff. I buy stuff for myself when I can. I am more then happy to take a weeks vacation in the summer and hop from creek to creek fishing rather than going to the beach. When I say everything....I mean everything. I ain't cooking, cleaning, doing laundry, nothing. but it better be done to my standards. Money isn't everything.


 I wish you lived closer... I would take you out for dinner and a movie, just to say thanks for being a friend.

Dwayne


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2004)

:thumbs_do 

clever thread...


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> clever thread...


your just upset that she didnt paste your face on one of them. LOL!
Just kidding.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Sometimes I think you women are worse than men... :tongue: :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Sometimes I think you women are worse than men... :tongue: :wink:


Worse at what?


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I haven't posted in almost 2 months, doubt I am even remembered :wink: But if anything was going to get me to post, THAT is the pic to do it. I love the whole look o no shirt and big work pants <pant><pant><pant>

If course that is a bit extreme and I probably would never date someone with that fine a physique cause they would probably expect me to spend 3 hours at the gym every day and that is just too much!!!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

G33k,

How the heck have you been? I hope you are feeling ok now. Did you do anything with your feet yet? People are wondering.

Take Care,

Justin


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I am doing ok. I am scheduled for surgery in a few weeks here. I have been really bummed so not much time playing on AT. The discomfort has kept me from shooting which depresses me. Shooting just makes me feel whole but I got bummed and didn't even WANT to shoot which bummed me out even more. I think once I came to terms with the fact that I just couldn't go to Nationals and I scheduled the surgery I started to feel better. I am going to lose all my USAT rankings but this is my body and that is the MOST important piece of archery equipment. 

So I haven't shot in a while and after the surgery I won't be able to shoot for an even longer time, Do I still get to think of myself as an Archer? or do I have to wait til I am back to full health and I prove that I didn't just give up?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

G33k said:


> I am doing ok. I am scheduled for surgery in a few weeks here. I have been really bummed so not much time playing on AT. The discomfort has kept me from shooting which depresses me. Shooting just makes me feel whole but I got bummed and didn't even WANT to shoot which bummed me out even more. I think once I came to terms with the fact that I just couldn't go to Nationals and I scheduled the surgery I started to feel better. I am going to lose all my USAT rankings but this is my body and that is the MOST important piece of archery equipment.
> 
> So I haven't shot in a while and after the surgery I won't be able to shoot for an even longer time, Do I still get to think of myself as an Archer? or do I have to wait til I am back to full health and I prove that I didn't just give up?


How you view yourself is up to you, but look at all you have accomplished and don't worry about what somebody else thinks about if you are an archer or not. You've done a great job for your age. Watch about getting "bummed" about losing your ranking and not wanting to shoot. I went and am going thru depression because of a physical condition. Depression isn't to be taken lightly nor is it something to be ashamed of. Besides, women are 2-3 times more likely than a man to get depression and 4-5 times less likely to get treated for it. If I may offer a suggestion, try shooting from a wheelchair to help keep ypur form and to understand what disabled archers must face. Might give you a new direction in life that you never thought of. Mark.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

OK, now I'm starting to worry. Nikki and her poor feet and Mark and depression. I've had problems with both, so I completely empathize. I don't like seeing people I like in pain. Sorry to bring the thread down, but as sappy as it sounds, I think we need a group hug.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{AT friends}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

G33k said:


> I am doing ok. I am scheduled for surgery in a few weeks here. I have been really bummed so not much time playing on AT. The discomfort has kept me from shooting which depresses me. Shooting just makes me feel whole but I got bummed and didn't even WANT to shoot which bummed me out even more. I think once I came to terms with the fact that I just couldn't go to Nationals and I scheduled the surgery I started to feel better. I am going to lose all my USAT rankings but this is my body and that is the MOST important piece of archery equipment.
> 
> 
> So I haven't shot in a while and after the surgery I won't be able to shoot for an even longer time, Do I still get to think of myself as an Archer? or do I have to wait til I am back to full health and I prove that I didn't just give up?


Use the chance to do other things. IMHO Attaching too much self worth to one activity is not a good idea.

Being injured sucks, needing surgery is even worse. I hope everything work out good. make sure to keep up doing the PT afterwords. (nag, nag nag) 

If your body is teling you to stop listen to it, I did not listen and paid the price. I could not shoot all last summer because I did not listen to it. however I did the PTand no pain is a good thing.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Once an archer always an archer... Best wishes on your surgery.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Get better, definitely take the time to recover. No sense in making matters worse by trying to do something your body isn't ready for.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya, what she said


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Get better, definitely take the time to recover. No sense in making matters worse by trying to do something your body isn't ready for.


You took the words right out of my keyboard... Great minds I guess


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> You took the words right out of my keyboard... Great minds I guess


Wont get an argument out of me. I don't argue when someone says I have a great anything...especially a great mind.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhh, you guys are soooo nice. Yes, I will work on other areas of my life,some of them are much neglected. 

And YEs I will work very hard on my Physical Therapy. I am a little scaried about the surgery part of it but I have alot of faith in my doctor.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

G33k said:


> Ahhhhhh, you guys are soooo nice. Yes, I will work on other areas of my life,some of them are much neglected.
> 
> And YEs I will work very hard on my Physical Therapy. I am a little scaried about the surgery part of it but I have alot of faith in my doctor.


G33k, I too, was nervous. It will work out just fine. Do ya want me to come down and help you recover after? I'll spoil ya only like a mutant man unit can.  

Seriously, listen to what your doc says and don't try to come back too soon. Keep us updated, so we don't worry. We like having bats in the belfry.


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

G33k said:


> And YEs I will work very hard on my Physical Therapy. I am a little scaried about the surgery part of it but I have alot of faith in my doctor.


I talked to a few surgeons before I found one that put me at ease about having it. Ones I did not use were fine, but I was not as comfortable with them.

The night before I was *Very* nervous. When I woke up that morning I was calm and ready to get it done. They gave me some good stuff once I got the hospital. I remeber hearing the doctor say your going to feel a small pinch from the spinal. Then I woke up in the recovery room a few hours later.

I have gone back to that surgeon since then and still have faith in him.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Too bad there aren't more of you to go around.


Just what the world needs, more Jerry's


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Just what the world needs, more Jerry's


You do know that was sarcasm on my part....don't you?  

One of him is more than AT can handle. LOL


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Just what the world needs, more Jerry's


I second that motion.......all in favor say AYE.......

OK the ayes have it and the NO's know it :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> You do know that was sarcasm on my part....don't you?
> 
> One of him is more than AT can handle. LOL


Hmmm....... :secret:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I will leave the handling to you others.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Just what the world needs, more Jerry's


Yeah...Ben and Jerry's!!!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Yeah...Ben and Jerry's!!!


Oh, no....Jerry doesn't have a brother, does he? Is he younger, cuter? JUST KIDDING! Bring on the ice cream, the perfect cure for about a 1000 female ailments.


----------

